# Test ROSE XEON TEAM CGF-3000 2014 - jeder schummelt so gut er kann?



## Zementsack (9. Mai 2014)

Achtung: Dieser Beitrag handelt nicht von einem Bike sondern einem Rennrad.

Also: In der Roadbike 05/2014 hat das neue Komfortrennrad von Rose mit Carbonrahmen souverän gewonnen, anders kann man das nicht schreiben. Allerdings hat die Geschichte für mich einen schalen Beigeschmack: 
Das geteste ROSE XEON TEAM CGF-3000 2014 ist kräftig aufgemotzt, mit einem Mavic-Laufradsatz der mal eben über 900 Euro Aufpreis kostet und das Gewicht des Rades sicher auch beeinflusst. Nebenbei lässt sich das Rad bei der Wahl dieses Laufradsatzes im Konfigurator nicht mehr mit Conti GP4000S bestücken, wie sie aber angeblich auf dem Testrad waren. Immerhin stimmt der angegebene Endpreis von über 3000 Euro, was mich eh vom Kauf abschreckt.
Trotzdem: Ist es üblich, bei Testrädern derart massiv zu schummeln. Der Aufpreis für diesen Laufradsatz von Mavic liegt im Bereich von 40 Prozent der Basisversion eines CGF-3000 2014, ist also alles andere als unerheblich. Anders ausgedrückt: Für das Geld würde man auch ein Rad aus dieser Serie mit einer elektronischen Schaltung bekommen, dann halt mit den Standard-Laufrädern.


----------



## Toolkid (9. Mai 2014)

Um mal zusammenzufassen: Rose hat konform zum hauseigenen Konfigurator ein Rad mit einem hochwertigen Laufradsatz zum Test geschickt und auch den richtigen Gesamtpreis angegeben. Das Rad hat in dieser Konfiguration den Testsieg geholt.
Du beschwerst dich jetzt, dass nicht vorkonfigurierbare Reifen beim Test angeblich zum Einsatz kamen. Richtig soweit?

Ob man jetzt das Geld für den LRS in einen elektronische Schaltung, ne neue Badewanne oder einen Urlaub investiert bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (9. Mai 2014)

Reeeennrad...er hat Rennrad gesagt...


----------



## jojo2 (9. Mai 2014)

das ist ja ein lustiger threadanlaß

und ich hab schon gedacht, ich müsste mal wieder irgendeinen film hier reinsetzen,
damit mal etwas stimmung in die bude kommt

aber so geht´s ja auch


----------



## Zementsack (9. Mai 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Um mal zusammenzufassen: Rose hat konform zum hauseigenen Konfigurator ein Rad mit einem hochwertigen Laufradsatz zum Test geschickt und auch den richtigen Gesamtpreis angegeben. Das Rad hat in dieser Konfiguration den Testsieg geholt.
> Du beschwerst dich jetzt, dass nicht vorkonfigurierbare Reifen beim Test angeblich zum Einsatz kamen. Richtig soweit?



Korrekt - damit ist das Rad so offenbar nicht mehr bei Rose bestellbar - sobald man einen Mavic-Laufradsatz anwählt, fliegen die Contis raus.

Daneben halte ich die Zusammenstellung für etwas praxisfremd - günstiges Mittelklasserad und dann so ein Laufradsatz?


----------



## StillPad (9. Mai 2014)

Der Konfigurator ist nicht nur bei den Rad verbugged.
Aber das scheint die recht wenig zu jucken, habe auf x-Fragen noch immer keine Antworten bekommen.
Jemand mal am Telefon zu bekommen ist scheinbar auch pure Glückssache.

So gewinnt man irgendwie keine Kunden


----------



## mosfet (22. August 2014)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen RR, welcher meines unbeweglichen Rücken entsprechend, recht komtortabel sein soll.
Dabei habe ich mir zum ersten mal überhaupt Rose Bikes angeschaut. Die Preise sind echt heftig krass günstig. 
Hinzu kommt, dass das XEON CGF echt interessant ist. 
Mit einem Stack/Reach Faktor von 1,55 in Größe 62 (ich habe eine SL von 95) und einem Steuerrohr von 225mm ist das sensationell komfortabel. Da kommt derzeit eigentlich fast nur noch das Scott Solace dran -welches bisher im Fokus war, aber dementeprechend teurer-, oder alternativ das Canyon Endurance CF. Allerdings ist mein aktueller Canyon Rahmen Ultimate F10 aus 2005 nun leider am Tretlager eingerissen (muss wohl Folge von "Rollenfahren" sein), daher bin ich derzeit nicht unbedingt auf Canyon aus. Wobei auch die wiederum echte Kampfpreise anbieten.

Im übrigen, um meinem Vorschreiber noch mal etwas zu seinem Beitrag zu schreiben: Nein, das hat Rose echt nicht nötig, auf sowas zu reagieren.
Wenn Du einmal selbst in der "Rose-City" warst und gesehen hast, was da los ist, verstehst du auch, warum man nicht wegen eines "buggy" Konfigurators reagiert... trotzdem schade. Durch die Lage direkt an der NL Grenze, und das bei den Preisen und in Konkurrenz zu Giant, kannst Du Dir auch erklären, warum die Hälfte der Mitarbeiter bei Rose Niederländisch sprechen kann 

Ok, der Thread ist ja nun auch schon etwas älter... vielleicht gibt es ja nun auch den einen oder anderen, der schon mit dem Rose Xeon CGF Erfahrungen gesammelt hat?

Lieben Dank vorab!


----------



## chkimsim (12. September 2014)

Ja, habe ich, habe mir das CGF mit der DI2 gekönnt und übrigens auch in RH 62. Und um die Parallelen komplett zu machen - hatte vorher auch ein Canyon F10 gefahren (das war aber noch in Ordnung). Das Canyon hatte auch RH 62 und von der Geometrie / Sitzposition kann ich keinen grossen Unterschied feststellen. Insgesamt fährt sich das Rose aber gefühlt komfortabler. Die Ausstattung zu dem Preis ist schon toll, wobei ich im Nachhinein die serienmässigen DT Laufräder tauschen würde, da sie aus der Nähe betracht nicht sehr schön gemacht sind. Gewichtsmässig spielt das CGF auch nur in der 2. Liga, was aber bei meinem Kampfgewicht von 90 kg auch eher zweitrangig ist. Hauptgründe für den Wechsel von Canyon zu Rose waren die viel bessere Konfigurierbarkeit (da verstehe ich Canyon nicht - warum kann ich mir z.B. nicht einen Sattel ohne Aufpreis auswählen, der zu meinem Ar... passt), die bessere Verfügbarkeit (hatte auch mit dem Endurance geliebäugelt, aber die Lieferzeiten waren am Anfang utopisch) und dass es für das Endurance keine DI2 Version gibt (warum auch immer). Einziger Kritikpunkt an meinem Rose war die echt bescheidene Montage - die DI2 war nicht richtig eingestellt und auf einer der ersten Ausfahrten hat es mir einen Schalt-/Bremsgriff verdreht.

Gruss

Christian


----------



## chkimsim (12. September 2014)

Achja, noch ein Kommentar zu dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads: die Magazine, egal wie sie heissen, kaufen die Räder ja nicht für ihre Tests ein, sondern bitten die Hersteller um ein Testrad wobei in der Regel nicht viele Vorgaben gemacht werden (Typ, Preisobergrenze und eventuell noch die Schaltgruppe). Das gibt Herstellern, deren Räder frei konfigurierbar sind (neben Rose z.B. auch Simplon oder Stevens bei einigen Typen) natürlich einen ziemlichen Spielraum, wie sie ihr Rad zum Test zur Verfügung stellen. Und was die Laufrad / Reifen Kombi angeht - man kann sie zwar nicht im Konfigurator so auswählen, aber wenn man den Wunsch per Mail oder Telefon äussert bin ich mir sicher, dass Rose diesen nicht ausschlagen wird.


----------



## mosfet (5. Oktober 2014)

Oh, gerade erst Deine Antwort gesehen 
Besten Dank für die Informationen! 
Der Abverkauf von den "großen Marken" gibt leider dieses Jahr überhaupt nichts her, so dass ich mich doch noch mal mit den Versendern beschäftigen werde. 

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## RotSchwarz (13. April 2017)

Betreffend dieses Themas müssten Interessierte unbedingt diesen Bericht lesen. Darin steht das Rose wirklich eindeutig jeweils in den Tests schummelt: http://www.tour-magazin.de/raeder/rennraeder/test-2015-rennraeder-aus-dem-versandhandel/a40605.html
Ich habe mir anhand der Testsiege ein Rose Xeon cgf-3000 bestellt und als ich danach den Bericht gelesen habe, habe ich mein vertrauen zu Rose verloren.
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2017)

Du meinst den test von 2015?

Und diesen Abschnitt aus dem Test?
(Hast du bereits recherchiert, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht?)

_*DIE ÜBERRASCHUNG*


 Das einzige Modell mit relevanten Abweichungen war das Xeon Team CGF-3000 von Rose. 230 Gramm Mehrgewicht trennen das gekaufte Rad vom Testrad. Zwar sind die Rahmen wegen einer Unaufmerksamkeit bei der Bestellung nicht identisch lackiert, eine Erklärung für den großen Unterschied ist das aber nicht. Der setzt sich aus mehreren Faktoren zusammen: Lenklager und Klemmkonus im Gabelschaft wiegen zusammen 66 Gramm mehr, Rahmen und Gabel sind beim gekauften Rad 44 beziehungsweise 46 Gramm schwerer, weitere 74 Gramm verstecken sich in der Ausstattung. Schwerer als die Gewichtsunterschiede wiegt aber, dass die Gabeln der Räder aus unterschiedlichen Fertigungsformen stammen. Zudem unterscheiden sie sich nicht nur beim Gewicht, sondern auch in den Steifigkeitswerten. Die Gabel im Testrad trägt mit fabelhaftem Komfortwert und höchster Seitensteifigkeit maßgeblich zur überragenden Bewertung des Rahmen-Sets mit der Note 1,3 bei. Die Gabel im gekauften Rad dagegen liefert nur eine durchschnittliche Performance (Komfortwert 83 N/mm, Seitensteifigkeit 63 N/mm), dieses Rahmen-Set bekäme deshalb die Einzelnote 1,6. So würde aus der Gesamtnote 1,6 (Testrad) eine etwas schlechtere 1,8 (gekauftes Rad). Das wäre immer noch ein sehr gutes Testergebnis; trotzdem bleibt ein kleiner Beigeschmack, dass der inkognito gekaufte Renner nicht das hält, was das Testrad verspricht.


 Wir konfrontierten Erwin Rose, Senior-Chef des Bocholter Versenders, mit dem Befund. Rose war von den Abweichungen überrascht, nannte aber umgehend eine Erklärung, die wir so stehen lassen (s. Interview oben). Wegen einer kürzlich erfolgten Umstellung stammen die Rahmen-Sets aus unterschiedlichen Produktionsstätten. Dabei hat der neue Hersteller, von dem der Rahmen des gekauften Rades stammt, noch Probleme, die Vorgaben von Rose zu Gewichten und Steifigkeiten exakt zu treffen. Rose sagte aber zu, gemeinsam mit dem Rahmenhersteller mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung des Problems zu arbeiten.


 Dieses Detail ist natürlich kein Argument gegen den Kauf eines Versandrades. Generell zeigt der Test, dass die vier Versender ihr Geschäft beherrschen. Die systemimmanente Schwäche des Versandhandels bleibt die Schnittstelle zum Kunden. Wer nicht genau weiß, was er will, eine intensive Beratung wünscht und zwischen mehreren Optionen vergleichen will, für den bleibt der Kauf bei einem gut sortierten Fachhändler vermutlich der sicherere Weg zum neuen Traumrad.  _


----------



## RotSchwarz (13. April 2017)

Ja ich meine genau diesen Beitrag im Test den du gepostet hast. Danke übrigens dafür, so ist es Übersichtlich.
Ob das Problem weiterhin besteht kann ich nicht endgültig beweisen aber meiner Vermutung liegt es nahe.


----------

